# Highest mash temp? Mild is at 72c, too lazy to knock it back



## mje1980 (18/3/13)

Ok, im brewing a mild, and overshot my mash temp. I finished night shift this morning and have had no sleep, and can't be arsed dropping it down. I've mashed a similar mild at 70c before, with good results. It finished a bit higher than normal,with a bit more body, but that's about the only difference i picked up between my normal milds ( i often mash them at 66-45, then 72-15 ).

Anyone else gone as high?


----------



## Florian (18/3/13)

Just take one for the team and let us know how it turns out.

Honestly though, I reckon you will be fine, I've mashed as high as 71 before with good results.


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/13)

I think i'll do just that mate, im too tired to bugger around dropping it down. Im shortening the mash time to 30 mins, in the hope i get a big fat juicy malt prescence. I was keen to try a short high mash for my milds, so its a good opportunity haha


----------



## sponge (18/3/13)

How long are you normally mashing your milds for Mark?

I'm liking the 45min mark, but upping the temp and dropping the time would make for an even easier brew day (even though milds make for a breezy brew day already)


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/13)

Normally 45mins @ 66, 15mins @ 72c. Today ended up 45mins @72c. See how it goes. I know manitcle does a 30 minute mash for his milds, and is happy with results.

Will update. I hope to borrow the IBU engine, and try it out through the engine

As i add my dark malts in the last 15 mins, im not sure how i'll go with the total 30 min mash, as i also do a 15 min 72c glycoprotein rest. I really need to get a ph meter and sort out my water for dark beers. Although i love the result of adding dark malts late in the mash.


----------



## sponge (18/3/13)

Ahk. I normally do a single rest at 69-70 for 45-60min (depending upon what activities I am doing during the mash). Might have to give the 66 and 72 a go next time and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/13)

Manticle got me onto the 72-15 rest. It gives really good lacing down the glass. I do it for every beer now.


----------



## sponge (18/3/13)

Yea I normally have a 15min rest at 72 before mashing out with all my beers. Quite curious to see how the full mash at 72 turns out though.

Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/3/13)

Watching with interest mje.
My last mild was a 30min high 60's mash, 10min at 72, still conditioning, but looking good thus far.
Old school fish?


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/13)

Im keen to see how it comes out also, fingers crossed ha.

Old school but high tech mate, it's a vac bagged EPS/timber veneer board from down your way. Light as a feather and fast n loose!. Doesnt get out as much as i'd like


----------



## Markbeer (21/3/13)

Hi Mark, i have mashed at 74 degrees before. Went from 1054 to 1020 and still remains one of my favourite beers I have made despite this. I think you will be fine.


----------



## mje1980 (22/3/13)

74!. Thanks mate, 70 doesnt worry me but I wasn't sure how high you can go once you get past 70. What did you like about it??, the few i've done at 69_70 have had more body, but certainly weren't "thick".


----------



## Markbeer (23/3/13)

It was very malt rounded but only slightly sweet. Gives a very different taste to using extra crystal malts. I find the thickness of the mash also has an effect on attenuation as well.




mje1980 said:


> 74!. Thanks mate, 70 doesnt worry me but I wasn't sure how high you can go once you get past 70. What did you like about it??, the few i've done at 69_70 have had more body, but certainly weren't "thick".


----------



## thermo_47 (28/3/13)

I always thought that higher mash temps extracted more dextrins and less maltose - therefore the wort is "less" fermentable. You should get a great malt body like everyone's said but it will finish high and possibly be slightly sweet. Considering a mild normally wouldn't be over 6% alcohol, I rekcon it'll be fine - great actually. Probably just not particularly dry!

From memory, the temps for the different alpha- and beta-amalyse conversion are more like a bell curve for how _well_ different temps extract these sugars as opposed to a mash _only_ working at a specific temp. Pretty sure the enzymes are denatured above 75C somewhere and won't convert anymore.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/3/13)

I've mashed at 72 degrees with a mid strength beer made with BB Pale ale, a little caramalt, and willamette, windsor.

Good body, finished around 1.020 and 3.5%. I sort of upped the hopping (IIRC) by about 7 or 8 IBU to cover the extra sweetness (60 minute willamette addition). Theory is obvious, but no technical calculation involved, just a bit of gut feel.

Great beer, easy to roll a keg.


----------

